# night city shots



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Messing around while working late at the "office." Taken from atop a parking garage in the med center. Galleria area and looking south down fannin street.

hOOter


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

nice and where is this


----------



## arius felis (Jun 12, 2007)

houston


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I really like the first pic....nice shots.....


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

"Calling Batman!" should be your caption for the first one..... nice pics


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's one I took this summer in Hawaii. Waikiki Beach/Diamondhead...I posted it a while back, but here it is again.


----------

